# Cx-1



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

Any body have a cx1 with the shifting cables rubbing the bottom bracket?


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

*cable guide*

anyone willing to share a picture of the cable guide mounted to the bottom bracket of a cx-1 evo? My cables like to rub the frame coming off the guide.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

From my 2009 cx-1. Cables don't touch the frame anywhere.

View attachment 233677


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------

